# Home for White Homing Pigeon - Cary, NC



## StacyR (Apr 10, 2013)

Friendly white homing pigeon to rehome. Not sure if its male or female. I found this pigeon over a week ago and so far no one has claimed it. Free to a good home.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Does it have a band on its leg? Jeff


----------

